# Grip N Check



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought a Grip N Check at the new Bristol Outdoor Sport Shop on Rt 88 on my way out to Mosquito yesterday. I like it. I've wanted to get one ever since I was aware of this device. So simple. Two pieces of thermoformed plastic. Works as advertised. 
http://gripncheck.com/


----------

